# Brazos Bend State Park:



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got back from Brazos Bend State Park. I took 100 something pictures, but I can't post them all. Here are a few: ( Sorry they are kind of big, I had some trouble resizing.)

#1 is the Big River
#2 is a **** that stuck around our camp
#3 is a gator swimming
#4 is a reflection off the water by the observatory
#5 is a gator skeleton
#6 is some kind of a cross-breed ****.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

*One More.*

Here is one more picture i took: 
This is me on my bike.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Good shots Hunter. I would like to make a trip to that park one weekend. Seems like a lot of nice pictures can be taken.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a bag (kind of a bicycle fanny pack) that fits on my handlebars for holding my camera. It's big enough for a DSLR but also holds my P&S camera and a couple bottles of gatorade. You might look into one. 

Never made it to the river out there. Seems I never make it past 40 acre lake. Never been into the nature center either. Thanks for reminding me there's more to BBSP than just 40 acre lake!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics, where is this park located central, east, west tx.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The Machine said:


> nice pics, where is this park located central, east, west tx.


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/brazos_bend/


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Hunter if you took those pictures you are a very good cameraman. You might want to consider being a outdoor writer and photograper of wildlife. Better pictures than I could take, very nice job. That is one funny looking ****, wonder what it crossed with. You might send that picture to Texas Parks and Wildlife and see what they say. Nice job thanks


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hey Hunter, nice to meet you! 

some critique for you...

#1, #4, #5 and you on your bike all have great clarity. the compositions of those are really good too.

the racoon photos are good but the focus seems to be just slightly out on them. i'm not sure why... maybe on things that move, try to relax, to slow your breathing a little and to half click the shutter for focus allowing it a second to focus before clicking it right down and taking the photo (not sure if your camera has that ability or not, but it would be worth checking out).

hope that's helpful for you 

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Its good to see some youth on here. Looks like you got pretty close to that critter. That would make me nervous too.
The secret is steady your shot and you'll get sharper images.
Thanks for sharing a wonderful place. I have to get back there myself.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you all very much. Koru, yes my camera does have that ability. I will start using it more. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you arlon


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's another website:http://www.brazosbend.org/


----------



## girlfindsfish (May 27, 2008)

rlj- my favorite pic is the first one. You did a great job. I always forget to take my camera with me wherever I go....I will try to remember to do so. I like the borders, what type photo software you using for that? Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm using Windows Photo Starter Edition. It works REALLY great for the pictures I take.


----------

